

Redis 3.0.0 beta-1, with Cluster support, is out - gizzlon
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/redis-db/0DB1rpTE180/mPRhs45tbOAJ

======
gizzlon
Redis cluster tutorial: [http://redis.io/topics/cluster-
tutorial](http://redis.io/topics/cluster-tutorial)

Redis cluster Specification (work in progress):
[http://redis.io/topics/cluster-spec](http://redis.io/topics/cluster-spec)

